# can we have an up to date what pets we have



## adamntitch (21 May 2022)

so i have 
5 cats ,2 pekin bantams,2 rainbow crabs,1 preying mantis, hundreds of Indian stick insects ,colony of hissing cock roaches ,colony of dairy cow and giant orange isopods 
and 30 tarantulas


----------



## stangs (21 May 2022)

30 tarantulas?? I pity the burglar that decides to break into your home.


----------



## Gloi (21 May 2022)

I had to have my cat pts last summer🙁 so now only have the pony.


----------



## Lindylouanne (21 May 2022)

I have 3 house cats, 3 yard cats, 1 bantam cockerel, 1 bantam hen, 3 ex bat rescue hens and 2 ponies. However in the main house there are 2 rats, 2 rabbits, 2 cocker spaniels, 7 more cats and in the garden 5 ducks one of whom is sitting on a clutch of 10 eggs.

I’m seriously thinking of replacing the house sign at the bottom of the drive with one which says Noah’s Ark 😁


----------



## adamntitch (21 May 2022)

forgot to quote


----------



## adamntitch (21 May 2022)

stangs said:



			30 tarantulas?? I pity the burglar that decides to break into your home.
		
Click to expand...

think the cats would get them first lol


----------



## adamntitch (21 May 2022)

Gloi said:



			I had to have my cat pts last summer🙁 so now only have the pony.
		
Click to expand...

aww sorry to hear about your cat


----------



## nagblagger (21 May 2022)

2 dogs, tropical fish (?what's in there now), 2 donkeys, a mule, 17 equine field ornaments +1 rideable and can't forget my OH..


----------



## ArklePig (21 May 2022)

2 guinea pigs and half a cob


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (21 May 2022)

nagblagger said:



			2 dogs, tropical fish (?what's in there now), 2 donkeys, a mule, 17 equine field ornaments +1 rideable and can't forget my OH..
		
Click to expand...

Need mule pics💖


----------



## meleeka (21 May 2022)

nagblagger said:



			2 dogs, tropical fish (?what's in there now), 2 donkeys, a mule, 17 equine field ornaments +1 rideable and can't forget my OH..
		
Click to expand...

Wow that’s a lot of lawnmowers 😂I ‘just’ have 1 horse, 3 ponies, 3 pigs, 2 dogs.


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (21 May 2022)

Part of me doesn't like these threads, they just feel like a who-has-the-most-animals competition 🤷 maybe it's just me, but personally speaking I don't own them for that


----------



## Juniper Jack (21 May 2022)

Cowrie said:



			Part of me doesn't like these threads, they just feel like a who-has-the-most-animals competition 🤷 maybe it's just me
		
Click to expand...

It isn't just you. I have one cat. We're only allowed one animal in my building but my cat made it very clear to me years ago that she does NOT want a second cat in our home so I won't have a second one again.


----------



## adamntitch (21 May 2022)

Cowrie said:



			Part of me doesn't like these threads, they just feel like a who-has-the-most-animals competition 🤷 maybe it's just me, but personally speaking I don't own them for that
		
Click to expand...

hope it does not come across like that am just nosy and love to see what people own or should i say are owned by lol considering my oh is terrified of spiders lol people are shocked i have that many its like there's so many species i have to get them all lol really want some gals again had them years ago
even if someone has just a goldfish or a budgie people that own inverts and arachnids will usally have loads its not like i can stop my hissers or isopods breeding lol


----------



## fetlock (21 May 2022)

I have one very naughty, very clingy but utterly adorable Siamese cat.


----------



## Lindylouanne (22 May 2022)

Adamntitch it doesn’t come across like that at all. Some people post about their animals all the time so we know what they have because it is well documented. We regularly follow some animals from birth onwards and it’s lovley to see updates such as Flower the bogof foal who is now 5 and the apple of her owners eye. Other people rarely  post about their animals and it’s always interesting to read about some of the different and more unusual species forum members own.

Personally I don’t own my pets, I am merely a slave to them all 😉


----------



## ycbm (22 May 2022)

I am slave to 3 cats and for the first time in 30 years only 1 horse.
.


----------



## pistolpete (22 May 2022)

One lurcher. One retired pony that’s it! Least amount of animals in thirty years. I need more animals!


----------



## SashaBabe (22 May 2022)

I have one elderly German Shepherd.


----------



## scats (22 May 2022)

2 horses, 3 dogs, 2 cats, 2 Guinea pigs and a hamster.


----------



## Lurfy (22 May 2022)

1 horse


----------



## nagblagger (22 May 2022)

[QUOTE="Cowrie, post:]Need mule pics💖

When i get home i will post one especially for you on the other photo thread.

[QUOTE="Cowrie, post ]Part of me doesn't like these threads, they just feel like a who-has-the-most-animals competition 🤷 maybe it's just me, but personally speaking I don't own them for that[/QUOTE]

Was that directed at me or am i being sensitive.? Sorry if is was interpreted like that, i was just being honest. I didn't even think like that, i am just curious what other people have., would love to know all your species you have, but would probably have to use google to tell me what they are!


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (22 May 2022)

nagblagger said:



			[QUOTE="Cowrie, post:]Need mule pics💖

When i get home i will post one especially for you on the other photo thread.

[QUOTE="Cowrie, post ]Part of me doesn't like these threads, they just feel like a who-has-the-most-animals competition 🤷 maybe it's just me, but personally speaking I don't own them for that
		
Click to expand...

Was that directed at me or am i being sensitive.? Sorry if is was interpreted like that, i was just being honest. I didn't even think like that, i am just curious what other people have., would love to know all your species you have, but would probably have to use google to tell me what they are! [/QUOTE]

it wasn't directed at anyone, it was just how  these sorts of threads always seem to go. I got a pm the other day calling me an animal hoarder anyway so I'm not listing mine. Easy enough to see what I keep if you go through the photo thread, or I can PM if people really want to know, and I can show setups or do a video tour of everyone to prove I'm not a hoarder too if really wanted/needed.


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (22 May 2022)

not sure why quote function being weird sorry!


----------



## Errin Paddywack (22 May 2022)

2 dogs, 1 retired horse and 89 sheep and lambs.


----------



## Ratface (22 May 2022)

One highly-entitled ex-stray  large gentleman cat.
One equally highly-entitled large gentleman horse.


----------



## fiwen30 (22 May 2022)

Cowrie said:



			Was that directed at me or am i being sensitive.? Sorry if is was interpreted like that, i was just being honest. I didn't even think like that, i am just curious what other people have., would love to know all your species you have, but would probably have to use google to tell me what they are! 

Click to expand...

it wasn't directed at anyone, it was just how  these sorts of threads always seem to go. *I got a pm the other day calling me an animal hoarder* anyway so I'm not listing mine. Easy enough to see what I keep if you go through the photo thread, or I can PM if people really want to know, and I can show setups or do a video tour of everyone to prove I'm not a hoarder too if really wanted/needed.[/QUOTE]

Gosh, what a horrible thing to say to someone! I hope it was reported, if it was through here.

I’ve a dog, 2 cats, and a rabbit, though by how much they cost these days we could be mistaken for running a zoo!


----------



## Rumtytum (22 May 2022)

Due to our lifestyle we haven’t had a pet since her very royal highness diva cat died.  So I get a lot of pleasure seeing and reading about everyone’s pets, even more so because they are all much loved and cared for.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (22 May 2022)

2 cats 😃

I'd love a bunny or 2 as I follow the naughty bunny fb page and they're hilarious little creatures but I think OH would murder me. Plus they're not cheap and seem to like to try to die so I couldn't afford one unfortunately.

I'd also love more cats but that's also not allowed 🤣


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (22 May 2022)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			2 cats 😃

I'd love a bunny or 2 as I follow the naughty bunny fb page and they're hilarious little creatures but I think OH would murder me. Plus they're not cheap and seem to like to try to die so I couldn't afford one unfortunately.

I'd also love more cats but that's also not allowed 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Two. You can't have one on its own


----------



## Petalpoos (22 May 2022)

Just the one dog now. Sometimes I think that is one pet too many - especially when she tries to give me a lovely lick after she has been eating cat poo.


----------



## Juniper Jack (23 May 2022)

nagblagger said:



			[QUOTE="Cowrie, post:]Need mule pics💖

When i get home i will post one especially for you on the other photo thread.

[QUOTE="Cowrie, post ]Part of me doesn't like these threads, they just feel like a who-has-the-most-animals competition 🤷 maybe it's just me, but personally speaking I don't own them for that
		
Click to expand...

Was that directed at me or am i being sensitive.? Sorry if is was interpreted like that, i was just being honest. I didn't even think like that, i am just curious what other people have., would love to know all your species you have, but would probably have to use google to tell me what they are! [/QUOTE]

I think maybe instead of posting the number and species, it would be nice to know what the animals look like, something about their characters, personalities, etc.; perhaps names would be TMPI. 
My cat is a 17yo tortoiseshell-and-white shorthair.  We have been together for 17 years.


----------



## Juniper Jack (23 May 2022)

fiwen30 said:



			it wasn't directed at anyone, it was just how  these sorts of threads always seem to go. *I got a pm the other day calling me an animal hoarder* anyway so I'm not listing mine. Easy enough to see what I keep if you go through the photo thread, or I can PM if people really want to know, and I can show setups or do a video tour of everyone to prove I'm not a hoarder too if really wanted/needed.
		
Click to expand...

Gosh, what a horrible thing to say to someone! I hope it was reported, if it was through here.

I’ve a dog, 2 cats, and a rabbit, though by how much they cost these days we could be mistaken for running a zoo![/QUOTE]

I don't know much at all about rabbits. I was just reading the other night about one who lived with 3 cats and a dog.


----------



## Juniper Jack (23 May 2022)

fetlock said:



			I have one very naughty, very clingy but utterly adorable Siamese cat.
		
Click to expand...

Do you like Doreen Tovey's books about her Siamese cats? The books are quite old now but still good reads.


----------



## Rumtytum (23 May 2022)

Juniper Jack said:



			Do you like Doreen Tovey's books about her Siamese cats? The books are quite old now but still good reads.
		
Click to expand...

I’d forgotten them! Hilarious 😂


----------



## Petmurf (23 May 2022)

3 dogs, 2 cats, 12 marine fish and a pony


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (23 May 2022)

Juniper Jack said:



			Was that directed at me or am i being sensitive.? Sorry if is was interpreted like that, i was just being honest. I didn't even think like that, i am just curious what other people have., would love to know all your species you have, but would probably have to use google to tell me what they are! 

Click to expand...

I think maybe instead of posting the number and species, it would be nice to know what the animals look like, something about their characters, personalities, etc.; perhaps names would be TMPI.
My cat is a 17yo tortoiseshell-and-white shorthair.  We have been together for 17 years.[/QUOTE]
tmpi?


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (23 May 2022)

Petmurf said:



			3 dogs, 2 cats, 12 marine fish and a pony
		
Click to expand...

oooh what marines do you have!??? <3


----------



## Birker2020 (23 May 2022)

I have Lari my horse, just turned 11.  Future very uncertain at the moment, so causing me lots of sleepless nights and worry.  Sticks his tongue out when you ask him too, also loves to drag a bale of shavings from outside his stable and pull at the plastic wrapping so the shavings are dispersed over the yard floor.  Sticks his tongue out if you shout at him for kicking the stable door at feed times!  Plays with anything he can get his mouth on including pulling things through the bars of his stable and playing with next doors pooper scooper.

Summer aged 9, our rescue beagle, we've owned her for 7 years. She's so lovely, affectionate, caring, and always brings me a present, sometimes a sock, or empty toilet roll when I walk through the door in the evening.


----------



## stangs (23 May 2022)

Cowrie said:



			tmpi?
		
Click to expand...

Too much personal information


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (23 May 2022)

Birker2020 said:



			I have Lari my horse, just turned 11.  Future very uncertain at the moment, so causing me lots of sleepless nights and worry.  Sticks his tongue out when you ask him too, also loves to drag a bale of shavings from outside his stable and pull at the plastic wrapping so the shavings are dispersed over the yard floor.  Sticks his tongue out if you shout at him for kicking the stable door at feed times!  Plays with anything he can get his mouth on including pulling things through the bars of his stable and playing with next doors pooper scooper.

Summer aged 9, our rescue beagle, we've owned her for 7 years. She's so lovely, affectionate, caring, and always brings me a present, sometimes a sock, or empty toilet roll when I walk through the door in the evening.


View attachment 93095
View attachment 93097

Click to expand...

Lari is gorgeous. Such a kind face


----------



## Birker2020 (23 May 2022)

Cowrie said:



			Lari is gorgeous. Such a kind face
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.

I sometimes call him Boo on account of his


Cowrie said:



			Lari is gorgeous. Such a kind face
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.

I call him Boo sometimes as someone on the forum said his blaze looks like a ghost with its arms in the air.


----------



## poiuytrewq (23 May 2022)

I have 
3 dogs, 2 terriers and a lab 
1x cat, Arlo 
A Horsfield tortoise, Herbie 
2 rabbits, Bella and Fiver 
Some hens, including a little bantam cockerel who owns the place, his girls are ex battery. 
Then the horses, 2 horses a gorgeous old coblet and two tiny ponies. 
We also have pond fish, that’s OH’s dept though.


----------



## poiuytrewq (23 May 2022)

Birker2020 said:



			Thank you.

I sometimes call him Boo on account of his

Thank you.

I call him Boo sometimes as someone on the forum said his blaze looks like a ghost with its arms in the air.

View attachment 93105

Click to expand...

This blaze reminds me slightly of my own horses markings!


----------



## Juniper Jack (23 May 2022)

Cowrie said:



			I think maybe instead of posting the number and species, it would be nice to know what the animals look like, something about their characters, personalities, etc.; perhaps names would be TMPI.
My cat is a 17yo tortoiseshell-and-white shorthair.  We have been together for 17 years.
		
Click to expand...

tmpi?[/QUOTE]


Sorry. Too Much Personal Info.


----------



## Nudibranch (23 May 2022)

We sadly lost our aquariums (aquaria?) In the 11 day power cut last winter. Stingrays, mixed tropical and my absolute favourites, huge fancy goldies. I still can't bring myself to get any more at the moment.

Then we lost the cat last month too. So we have a beautiful rough collie, a gold axolotl (who is about 10 and used to be my class pet when I taught full time). 2 very elderly Gouldian finches, who are the last survivors of a group of 6. I dread there being just 1 soon as they're really hard to find but I don't want to leave one alone. 2 horses obviously. Plus 3 pet goats, and a whole bunch of non pet goats and sheep.

I only got into goats fairly recently and what an absolutely underrated animal they are. They don't smell (mine are wethers and does), and don't escape as easily as some would have you believe. The pet goats are a very small Toggenburg wether, originally premature and bottle raised and now my little boy's beloved pet. And two Anglo Nubian doe kids. The non pet goats are a mix of Toggenburgs,  Alpines and Saanens.
Horses are relaxing but if you want something to make you laugh every day, get goats. Absolute legends, and this is coming from someone who used to quite dislike them.


----------



## Juniper Jack (23 May 2022)

Nudibranch said:



			We sadly lost our aquariums (aquaria?) In the 11 day power cut last winter. Stingrays, mixed tropical and my absolute favourites, huge fancy goldies. I still can't bring myself to get any more at the moment.

Then we lost the cat last month too. So we have a beautiful rough collie, a gold axolotl (who is about 10 and used to be my class pet when I taught full time). 2 very elderly Gouldian finches, who are the last survivors of a group of 6. I dread there being just 1 soon as they're really hard to find but I don't want to leave one alone. 2 horses obviously. Plus 3 pet goats, and a whole bunch of non pet goats and sheep.

I only got into goats fairly recently and what an absolutely underrated animal they are. They don't smell (mine are wethers and does), and don't escape as easily as some would have you believe. The pet goats are a very small Toggenburg wether, originally premature and bottle raised and now my little boy's beloved pet. And two Anglo Nubian doe kids. The non pet goats are a mix of Toggenburgs,  Alpines and Saanens.
Horses are relaxing but if you want something to make you laugh every day, get goats. Absolute legends, and this is coming from someone who used to quite dislike them.
		
Click to expand...


I loved reading about your goats. I've always liked goats. Reading about yours reminded me of my friends' goats on their farm. Some Anglo-Nubians, and I'm not sure what the others are. They are real characters lol. 

What is an axolotl?


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (23 May 2022)

Nudibranch said:



			We sadly lost our aquariums (aquaria?) In the 11 day power cut last winter. Stingrays, mixed tropical and my absolute favourites, huge fancy goldies. I still can't bring myself to get any more at the moment.

Then we lost the cat last month too. So we have a beautiful rough collie, a gold axolotl (who is about 10 and used to be my class pet when I taught full time). 2 very elderly Gouldian finches, who are the last survivors of a group of 6. I dread there being just 1 soon as they're really hard to find but I don't want to leave one alone. 2 horses obviously. Plus 3 pet goats, and a whole bunch of non pet goats and sheep.

I only got into goats fairly recently and what an absolutely underrated animal they are. They don't smell (mine are wethers and does), and don't escape as easily as some would have you believe. The pet goats are a very small Toggenburg wether, originally premature and bottle raised and now my little boy's beloved pet. And two Anglo Nubian doe kids. The non pet goats are a mix of Toggenburgs,  Alpines and Saanens.
Horses are relaxing but if you want something to make you laugh every day, get goats. Absolute legends, and this is coming from someone who used to quite dislike them.
		
Click to expand...

Axolotl pics needed. My mum wants one 😂 (she wants sheep and goats too so it's probably a good thing she's not on HHO anymore and won't see your post!)


----------



## HashRouge (23 May 2022)

I have two horses 
And I sort of have a cat - he's mine, but we got him when I was 16 and so he's always lived at my Mum and Dad's. I think my sister would claim he's hers now!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (23 May 2022)

Two black cats, one black dog and two horses. I’m also surrogate mother to the yard cat who is also black. He’s been to stay with me in my spare room twice for a couple of weeks after being injured.


----------



## Clydiegirl (30 May 2022)

I have 2 dogs (Rottie x Collie & Rottie x Bullmastiff) & as of tomorrow will have 8 cats (1 Maine Coon, 2 ½ Maine Coons, 1 Maine Coon x Bengal, two DSH, one DLH & tomorrows newbie is ½ Ragdoll).
I had to sell my 2 ponies a few months ago.


----------



## twiggy2 (30 May 2022)

Maz the lurcher
7 border collies, 5 working and 2 in training, Louis, Bryn, Sam, Mouse, Cap, Belle and Reeva
4 turkeys, Kenny and the Kathleens
20 or so chickens, only Nosey Nora has a name
And a cockeral


----------



## Fools Motto (30 May 2022)

2 dogs, a springer spaniel and a 'whippet-thing' (whippet x bedlington). They keep me entertained! lol


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (27 June 2022)

Well you know about most of mine OP but here goes:
4 dogs- Great Dane: Arlo, 2 Japanese Chins: Yoshi and Kodi, American Cocker:Hudson
8 parrots- Greenwing Macaw:SonnyBoy, Yellow Naped Amazon:Felix, African Grey:Angus, Lovebird:Onesie, 2 Senegals :Monty and Henry, Black Headed Caique:Chi, Alexandrine:Zazu
2 rabbits- Giant Papillons: Ludo and Loki
4 Gerbils- 2girls: Bubble and Squeak, 2boys: Bacardi and Coke
1 Crested Gecko: Spyro
1 Ackie Monitor lizard: Stretch
2 horses- Maxi Cob:Rocket, Connemara x Cob:Rex
Half a Mini Shitland: ShitPig 😂😂🙈🙈

Eeeek I definitely do NOT like seeing this written down 😳😳🙈🙈😂😂


----------



## Ratface (27 June 2022)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Well you know about most of mine OP but here goes:
4 dogs- Great Dane: Arlo, 2 Japanese Chins: Yoshi and Kodi, American Cocker:Hudson
8 parrots- Greenwing Macaw:SonnyBoy, Yellow Naped Amazon:Felix, African Grey:Angus, Lovebird:Onesie, 2 Senegals :Monty and Henry, Black Headed Caique:Chi, Alexandrine:Zazu
2 rabbits- Giant Papillons: Ludo and Loki
4 Gerbils- 2girls: Bubble and Squeak, 2boys: Bacardi and Coke
1 Crested Gecko: Spyro
1 Ackie Monitor lizard: Stretch
2 horses- Maxi Cob:Rocket, Connemara x Cob:Rex
Half a Mini Shitland: ShitPig 😂😂🙈🙈

Eeeek I definitely do NOT like seeing this written down 😳😳🙈🙈😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Kevin The Terrible.  Large, domineering, arrogant, ex- stray moggy. 
Indi, ditto purebred Arabian horse


----------



## adamntitch (27 June 2022)

satanslittlehelper aww you know sonnys always been my fav lol hope your doing ok as well


----------

